# Lot of 41 aged tins "Instant Cellar"!



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok,
So I'm getting out of pipes. I haven't smoked in about ten years. I bought these all in my last years of being a tobacconist. These are all high end, "Tier One" pipe tobacco tins. All of them retain a great seal as they have been stored in a climate controlled environment. They are all English/Balkan or VA/Va-Per blends. Some are now discontinued or have had their recipes changed. I've listed the...

Blend----------------number of tins-------vintage----------------------------price (all prices are per tin unless otherwise specified)

Bell's Three Nuns 10 tins 2001-2002 $70/ea or all 10 for $675
Gawith Full Virginia Flake 1 2001 $30
Solani Virgina Flake 1 2001 $30
Escudo 2 2001/2002 $35
Caledonian Navy Flake 1 2001 $30
CAO/Dan London 1000 2 2001 $45
McClelland Arcadia 221b 4 2000/2001 $35
Cornell & Diehl Rajah's Court 1 2000 $30
McClelland Dark Star 5 2000 $50
McClelland Navy Cavendish 1 2000 $40
McClelland St. James Woods 1 1999 $45
McClelland Blackwoods Flake 1 2000 $45
GLP Bohemian Scandal 3 2004 $95 or all three for $275
GLP Haddo's Delight 4 2001/2002 $45 * three of the earlier tins are mismarked as "Virgina" tobacco :thumb:
GLP Cumberland 4 2002 $45
GLP Caravan 2 2001  $45

The pics. Sorry for the cell phone pics. My desktop doesn't have a ProDuo card slot and I lost the USB cord for my camera.


















































































I don't really want to separate at this time. I don't post much here, but I have plenty of good feedback on AR15.com
$2000 Postal M/O for the whole "stash" shipped to your door.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Holy cow! Stash and a half, man. Someone's going to get some high quality leaf!


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow what a HAUL!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Ohhhhhh, if I could only afford the Bohemian Scandal!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Ohhhhhh, if I could only afford the Bohemian Scandal!


I'm here salivating at the Nuns. That sure is a lot of the good stuff.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm a tad confused, but the guys here know thats nothing unusual, however I am confused why there are prices listed by each tin but it appears you ONLY want to sell everything together?

If you were willing to break things up per the individual prices posted I know I'd be interested but I also know I don't have a spare 2K laying around for a purchase without some kind of trader feedback ... I'll keep watching though just in case!


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Oldmso54 said:


> I'm a tad confused, but the guys here know thats nothing unusual, however I am confused why there are prices listed by each tin but it appears you ONLY want to sell everything together?
> 
> If you were willing to break things up per the individual prices posted I know I'd be interested but I also know I don't have a spare 2K laying around for a purchase without some kind of trader feedback ... I'll keep watching though just in case!


I put the per price listed to show how I came up with the final figure (which is discounted $200). I'd _prefer_ to sell the it as one lot, although if things don't progress I'll break it up. I do have trader feedback....a whopping 1 :tongue:, but that's why I referenced my feedback on ARFCOM.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Maybe we can get 10 guys together and do a group buy Shawn.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

that's not a half-bad idea, Sir...I'd be willing to kick in $200 if 9 others would be willing.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Hmmmm


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

I think I might be as well. Can I call dibs on the SG FVF?


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Troutman22 said:


> Maybe we can get 10 guys together and do a group buy Shawn.


That's a good idea.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

If it comes to it, I'd like to put in my request to hold the:
Solani
2 tins of Escudo
McClelland St James woods and Blackwoods flake

Thank you.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

So if I am gauging the possible interest in a group buy correctly:

Oldmso54, Troutman22, ouirknotamuzd, Sam_Wheat and Contrabass Bry.

Need 5 more people at least - anyone else interested?

As far as the holds and such - I have no issues as long as everyone feels they get something they want.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Sorry, my meaning was if Rich decided to break it up. 

On that note, I don't see how a 10-way would be able to work out fair: "oh yeah, I'm in. Just sign me up for 4 tins of Three Nuns..."

The "steak-eater" always picks the pockets of the salad man when it comes time to split the check.


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm going to give this another bump.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

that blue tin is some good stuff as well, the ACP Caledonian 499.
i have a picture of it posted on here somewhere (topic of what the tobacco actually looks like).

excellent tobaccos.


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok,
So I'll break it up. Prices are as in the original ad, and I will pay shipping (provided it's going to the lower 48). First come, first served.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

FVF is mine!


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

In addition to FVF, I'll take the Caledonian Navy Flake. Maybe an Escudo if not being taken by Contrabass Bry. Thanks!


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

PM sent!

Claiming the 2 tins of Escudo and BWF and SJW.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Check is in the mail!


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Nuns and Scandal on eBay..


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

Package received! Thank you, sir!


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Cool. Let me know how it is when you crack a tin. Enjoy!


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

"When" I crack a tin?!? 

I've already decanted the 2001 Escudo into a jar to breathe some fresh air. (Poor fellow. It's been sooo long...)
In my inpatience, I have had a coin already and can honestly say that this is not even reminiscient of the Escudo which which I am familliar. In fact, it truely isn't even reminiscient of tobacco! (In a good way!)

The stuff has so completely melded together and mellowed that all that comes to mind when smoking are flavor/olfactory memories and parallels. The word/s that kept coming into my head was "polished leather". A kind of mild turpene flavor mixed with warm leather. Occasionally some taste of sea spray. The smoke has such a clean finish and retrohaling had the effect of snarking some overchlorinated pool water (again, this is just the reminisces that came to mind.) Very austere, like an extremely aged Bordeaux, not like the rambunctious , young, jammy Merlot of recently tinned Escudo.

Really transcendental stuff. Thanks for the opportunity to experience this for myself.


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Contrabass Bry said:


> "When" I crack a tin?!? .......
> .


THAT'S what I like to hear.


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Bryan,
IF you get I chance, I'd love to see some pics.

Anyway,
Nuns is gone, 2 tins of BS (heehee) gone, FVF, gone.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

So what's left?


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Trumpet said:


> Ok,
> So I'm getting out of pipes. I haven't smoked in about ten years. I bought these all in my last years of being a tobacconist. These are all high end, "Tier One" pipe tobacco tins. All of them retain a great seal as they have been stored in a climate controlled environment. They are all English/Balkan or VA/Va-Per blends. Some are now discontinued or have had their recipes changed. I've listed the...
> 
> Blend----------------number of tins-------vintage----------------------------price (all prices are per tin unless otherwise specified)
> ...


Updated list...


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Sam_Wheat said:


> I think I might be as well. Can I call dibs on the SG FVF?


 It's on the way!!!


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Trumpet said:


> Updated list...





Trumpet said:


> Ok,
> So I'm getting out of pipes. I haven't smoked in about ten years. I bought these all in my last years of being a tobacconist. These are all high end, "Tier One" pipe tobacco tins. All of them retain a great seal as they have been stored in a climate controlled environment. They are all English/Balkan or VA/Va-Per blends. Some are now discontinued or have had their recipes changed. I've listed the...
> 
> Blend----------------number of tins-------vintage----------------------------price (all prices are per tin unless otherwise specified)
> ...


Updated list


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

updated list. I also added my bulk/jarred blends. The jars were all "canned" in 2001-2002 in 1/2 pint sterilized Ball jars and unopened since "canning".

TINS
Blend # Avail Year Price/Ea 
Solani Virgina Flake 633 --- 1 --- 2001 --- $30 
Caledonian Navy Flake --- 1 --- 2001 --- $30 
CAO/Dan London 1000 --- 2 --- 2001 --- $45 
McClelland Arcadia 221b --- 4 --- 2000/2001 --- $35 
Cornell & Diehl Rajah's Court --- 1 --- 2000 --- $30 
McClelland Dark Star --- 5 --- 2000 --- $50 
McClelland Navy Cavendish --- 1 --- 2000 --- $40 
McClelland VA #27 --- 1 --- 1999 --- $45

I also have the following packed in sealed 1/2 pint Ball jars. 
Everything in jars was "canned' in 2001-2002. $15 per jar.

9 jars Balkan Sasieni 
6 jars Gawith Full Va. Flake 
1 jar Solani 633 
8 jars Stonehaven

Payment by postal M/O or Bank check. $5 shipping.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Trumpet said:


> updated list. I also added my bulk/jarred blends. The jars were all "canned" in 2001-2002 in 1/2 pint sterilized Ball jars and unopened since "canning".
> 
> TINS
> Blend # Avail Year Price/Ea
> ...


PM sent on the stonehaven.


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

3 jars FVF...sold
4 jars SH...sold
Jar Solani...sold


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I'll take 1 jar of SH and FVF please. PM Incoming.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Trumpet said:


> updated list. I also added my bulk/jarred blends. The jars were all "canned" in 2001-2002 in 1/2 pint sterilized Ball jars and unopened since "canning".
> 
> TINS
> Blend # Avail Year Price/Ea
> ...


Stonehaven, jar of 633 and tin of caledonian are gone. 1 jar of FVF left


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Received my jar of FVF today. Thanks again rich!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

can I have the last jar of FVF paleez?


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey all,
Just a couple updates....
USPS costs have gone up so my shipping prices have to go up accordingly. Shipping will now be $10 (most tins and jars won't fit in the smallest "if it fits it ships" box....so at $10, I'm still covering some of the shipping costs)
Anyway, I dug around and I have......

1 jar FVF
1 jar of Bob's Chocolate Flake
6 jars of Best Brown

I still have the other tins from the "adjusted" post above


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

bump


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I'd like the jar of FVF, Bob's Chocolate Flake and two jars of Best Brown


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

mikebjrtx said:


> I'd like the jar of FVF, Bob's Chocolate Flake and two jars of Best Brown


incoming PM.

Thanks for everyone that has bought tobacco! I hope you're enjoying it. If it's not too much, I would LOVE to see some reviews! I absolutely LOVED all of these tobaccos (still do, I just don't have time to smoke anymore) and I'm dying to read about how they are with some age on them.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Did you ever get my PM?


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

bump


----------

